# Hays Hts



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey, y'all.
Silly me, I forgot to dole out the muchos butros golly to Bill hays for the sweet HTS he sent me. I wing shot some pop cans, a goof ball on a strang, then turned it on a few particularly evil pine cones. ( they was provokin' me) I sent their little bits all over the place!

Excellent work as usual, Massa Hays. 
I am learning her subtle nuances. It's kinda like feeling out a new rod and reel combo. Keep pitchin' it 'til it skips under the dock or the trees.

Never a doubt. You are gifted, sir. Thanks a lot.
-Joe


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I couldnt quite make out the photo that of course you uploaded to put with your post.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_07_2012/post-4910-0-15402700-1343173800_thumb.jpg
Thanks, MAV. Mine's coming in as your's is going out.

Ibe hobpe thabt yobu arbe habby, now... Jake. How could I be so remiss?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

The above pic SS is in my possession. It's a great shooter. MAV set it up with TB bands and a Tex pouch.Many tin cans, a scary flying bug, a frog (legs in the fridge) have fallen prey.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I just ordered one! Cant wait!!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

GREAT SS...


----------

